# big tt problem



## I have large TT's (Jun 7, 2007)

Help please... 
I have just bought a really nice tt absoulte minter paid just over 16k for it in red.... right my problem 
whils driving down the road the other day i noticed a knocking commin from the back end,as i work in a soup kitchen for the homeless i had to empty my boot (which is very large) of all pots and pans hoping this would eliminate this problem.after spending some of my morning i decided to take the car out again to see if i could hear the knocking again to my suprise it was still there so after rooting arround my boot again i found a large spoon which i had previously missed... 
Right boot empty and knocking is still there every time i go round a left hand bend its ther knock knock 
ive had the wheels off poked about and cant seem to find anything,i asked a pal down at the pub and he said it could be a bouncing flow valve bush which is causing the whisteling foo foo valve to bang against the rear atom box ... 
So sunday morning i pulled the wheel off again a failed to find any of the above even my haynes manual failed to list such items as i didnt get any warranty with the motor i dont really want to go to the main dealer cause i belive they will over price me for a repair...Does any one know of a repitable garage that can solve this problem for me as soup kitchen wages are not very good and since buying the car im quite poor 
would appreciate any help with this thanks


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

the symptoms you describe could most probably be worn bushes on your rear ARB's. post in the mk 1 forum also and you will get more help. If you are renewing your ARB's it's best to upgrade to R32 ARB's as they are thicker than OEM. Best of luck


----------



## I have large TT's (Jun 7, 2007)

ahh right i did think it might of been a bush i was hoping it would be the large soup spoon id left in there rolling about...i have some bushes in my front garden there is a nice one that is just comming into bloom be a shame to tare it down just to stick it under my car how do these bushes work any way ?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

You water and feed it and then it flowers :wink:


----------



## I have large TT's (Jun 7, 2007)

wow thats amazing i did have a problem with moss growing in my atom box the other week but found that a dose of spunk eeze cleared it .... available from spunkeeze.com great for cleaning alloys too


----------



## I have large TT's (Jun 7, 2007)

mac tt where did u get your key ring from and how long have u had tweeters in your car ,i had some quality ones but the woofers kept eating them i dont think they get on must be down to the hrz of the coil within the sound amplification squeezing chip program


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

As you are dishing out the soup ask if any of them are a machanic if you find one tell them there is an extra bread roll in it for them if they can fix your TT :wink:


----------



## I have large TT's (Jun 7, 2007)

i did try that seems to be a lack of mechanics among the homless although i did meet a turtle on last week who gave me some good advice on fixing my fourth spinning gear sprockett which seems to have come out of place


----------



## YES ME LADY (May 17, 2007)

What the fuck are you putting in your soup!!!!!!!!!!?


----------



## I have large TT's (Jun 7, 2007)

well its a mixture of rabbit quales eggs fish spunk and a rossoto type thing i made out of ladies love piss


----------



## YES ME LADY (May 17, 2007)

Think you should stop eating your own cooking!!!!!!!!!!!!!! And go play on some teeny bopper chat room, think they will be the same mental age!!!


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

Just worked out who you are


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## I have large TT's (Jun 7, 2007)

well i might go do that thanks i have a good produck to clean your alloys with spunkeeze try it


----------



## I have large TT's (Jun 7, 2007)

is that your gay hair dresser fella who got u ur key ring


----------



## YES ME LADY (May 17, 2007)

Think it's time you went to bed!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

School day tomorrow :-*


----------



## YES ME LADY (May 17, 2007)

Probably, do you think his mum still dresses him?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

As I read your first post, I was trying to imagine a bootful of soup swaying all in your gorgeous TT boot with spoons floating on the top :lol:  :wink:


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

Good thread :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## M T Pickering (Aug 11, 2004)

Do you think he will be back just after 3.45 today! :roll: :roll: :roll: :lol:


----------



## Guy (May 13, 2002)

This makes the Forum worth reading.

Especially when the hook is followed by the float, rod and reel.

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## I have large TT's (Jun 7, 2007)

U will be glad to know school finished early today so i got the afternoon off will be out to night helping the homeless ul like u ungratefull lot who will no doubt be sat with your shirts off knocking one out over your TTs


----------



## I have large TT's (Jun 7, 2007)

by the way i sorted the foo foo valve thing out turned out to be a wheel nut that had fallen off my dads morris several weeks ago...
looking forward to the weekend as im going fishing again (the tt looks so nice against a lake backdrop) seein if i can catch anything ... did catch a rather large atrbushy shark last week just of the coast in morcambe


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

I have large TT's said:


> U will be glad to know school finished early today so i got the afternoon off will be out to night helping the homeless ul like u ungratefull lot who will no doubt be sat with your shirts off knocking one out over your TTs


 :lol: :lol: :lol: I dont have to take my shirt off to knock one out over my TT, its bloody freezing in my garage!


----------



## foojeek (Nov 22, 2004)

why is it the mods pull some threads and not others?


----------

